# Is it possible to use two version of the same program?



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Okay, let’s see if I can explain this so that it makes sense. 

I have a Nero program for making labels for CDs. Pretty dandy program, plenty of flexibility for text, pictures, etc. I did a few CDs – front and back covers, inlays etc. – and then downloaded an upgrade from Nero’s website. The old files were opened in the upgraded program, modified and saved. No problem.

Well, I’ve decided I don’t like the upgraded version, because for some reason it’s _really, really_ slow opening and saving files. However, when I uninstalled the new version and re-loaded the original version from a disc, now the files won’t open. I had to download Nero’s upgrade from the web once again to get them to open.

So – what I’d like to do is get both versions operating, so that I can copy the content from the new-version files into brand new files created in the old version. Does that make sense?

Is there any way to pull this off? I thought about re-loading the old program, but saving it to a folder other than the default. Or saving it to my outboard USB drive. Would this let me open or at least use both versions independently? If not - any other suggestions?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Wayne,

I won't say it can't be done, but it will be an uphill struggle. I would suggest you contact Nero and see what they have to say. Just tell them you want to go back to the older, faster version of the program (have the details of both versions you are using handy); they should be able to tell you what files to delete so this is possible. There is even a possibility you will have to manually hack your registry to get the job done.

This is one of the reasons I dislike bloated programs like Nero has become; they try to do everything they could ever imagine someone doing with that type of program (and usually a bit more), and the result is a program that is HUGE in size, slow, and terrible invasive to the rest of your system (which is why the new program won't let the old version be properly reinstalled).

This is also one of the reasons that when I have something I want to do on my PC, I look for free software to do it. Most of them aren't "bloatware" like so much of the commercial stuff.

And yes, 'bloatware' is often 'mysteryware' as well. :rofl:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> The old files were opened in the upgraded program, modified and saved.


That appears to be the problem. Hopefully Nero can tell you how to change them back to thier original form.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

You may try a simple trick that works with some programs,.... once the latest and greatest is installed,.... simply install the old program in a different location. This does not always work, but many times it does. Plus it's simple, easy and free to try.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Harpmaker said:


> This is one of the reasons I dislike bloated programs like Nero has become;
> This is also one of the reasons that when I have something I want to do on my PC, I look for free software to do it. Most of them aren't "bloatware" like so much of the commercial stuff.
> 
> And yes, 'bloatware' is often 'mysteryware' as well. :rofl:


LOL, that's a good one. Another example, Zone Alarms. They used to have a nice little program that got the job done. Now it's all in your e-mail, pesters you every day to upgrade, etc. So here's a new one for your list: _nuisanceware!_ :laugh:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

nova said:


> You may try a simple trick that works with some programs,.... once the latest and greatest is installed,.... simply install the old program in a different location. This does not always work, but many times it does. Plus it's simple, easy and free to try.


Actually Mark, that's exactly what I was trying to ask! How would you do that? When the set-up wizard gets to the window where it wants to save the program in Documents and Settings, just have it put in another location? Would this allow you to open both the old and new versions at the same time?

I do have one last resort, if all else fails: Do screenshots of the CD labels, booklets, etc.; save them as jpgs; and then drop them into new files opened in the old version. I could do a "trial run" with the new version before I uninstall it to see how well it works. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

I hope I'm wrong, but I think you are going to run into problems trying to have more that one version of Nero on your PC (kinda like that saying from _Highlander_, "There can be only one!"). The program is so invasive to the OS that two separate versions will fight each other for control of the system.

To try it, when you get the point in the install where it askes where you want to install the program (the default is in the PROGRAMS directory the last I knew), you could tell it to install the old program in a directory called something like "OLD_NERO" instead of the suggested default.

Something that may be of help to you is the official Nero support forum.:dontknow:
http://forum.my.nero.com/index.php?showforum=2


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Often the Windows registry gets messed up when you try to run two versions(revisions) of the same application program. You might have to get knowledgable with regedt32 to straighten it out or just to find out that doing so will not work.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Okay, looks like a lost cause, from what I'm hearing. I'll just have to bite the bullet and re-create the CD labels in the old program. Thanks for the input, everybody!

Regards,
Wayne


----------

